# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  hp laserjet 1010

## Юрий Павлович

Необходим драйвер принтера hp laserjet 1010 под windows 7

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 46 секунд_
driver laserjet 1010 под windows 7

----------


## Cheechako

Если верить HP, для этой модели "Windows Vista model specific drivers may also be used in the Windows 7 operating environment for this product..." (http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...ctID=c01856597)

----------


## sas32fm

Решение здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=20655

----------

